# Best Months to Market Your Tshirts



## sish25 (May 13, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am new to the t-shirt industry, and I am trying to get info on which months of the year have the greatest rate of sales. 

My sense is that consumers are buying most of their t-shirts in May and June, but this is of course only a guess. 

I would be greatly appreciative if anyone would list the 12 months of the year and chart his or her personal experience in terms of which months are met with poor sales and which ones are met with the highest sales rate.

Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## 3mrhythm (Apr 27, 2008)

tagging along for the info


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

T-shirts sell well online all year long. Holidays are better because of the shopping nature and the hotter months are slightly better.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I think January's are always slow, but that is just me.


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

I find that the Spring/Summer months are stronger for t-shirts overall, as people dress warmer in the Winter months - however on the West Coast it is pretty much consistant all year around - except around Holiday time, December, January - which is usually a slower time. Hope this helps.


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

Market you styles according to the seasons, always teaking and looking to see what works and what dont


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it depends on style and market, for my market ( college aged) sales are better in summer since kids have jobs and money.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I find they sell good all year long. I think the warmer months seem to be better for light colors. I tink you change designs with the season and you cn keep your sales up. ..... JB


----------



## dr8ggnbomb (Mar 7, 2008)

Andy has good advise. It depends on your clientele. My shirts do better around the holidays. But that' s just me.


----------



## sickStar (Sep 13, 2007)

Southern California is great all year long because its always sunny. Generally, I would think the summer months and during Christmas for gift giving. Plus, it depends on what kind of designs you have and who you are selling too. I would suggest selling more locally during peak times and then look more into online sales during other months.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Janufebrumaraprimajujuauguseptoctonovedecember.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

for me its been pretty consistant..... however holidays ill always get 25-50% from online buyers and wholesale buyers. School start is always a good one, same with the summer months.


----------



## Dphflipper (Feb 22, 2008)

TORACHI said:


> Market you styles according to the seasons, always teaking and looking to see what works and what dont


And along these lines, if you have experienced slower times in the past, look back and really know the trends for your business. 

If you know there is a particular time of year which slows down for you, you can begin to make some adjustments ahead of the slow times by finding a theme outside of your normal 'stuff.' Try to tie into current events, focus on birthdays, add a new line of product, etc. - doing this can bring in new customers without changing much to the normal everyday business practice.

Also, try racheting up your advertising as well during the slow times. Don't forget direct mail to existing customers with a special offer.


----------

